# Gator huntin' the ICW; 2/21/12



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Took a break from the pompano with high hopes of some big specks. The water temps were perfect and I hit some spots I hadn't fished in over a year. Picked up 2 small specks while trolling over to my areas and once I was there it was on. Fished for 2 1/2 hrs and ended up with 17 specks with the majority between 17-20 inches along with a 22, 23 and 26 incher. The 26inch was skinny and probably didn't weigh more than 5lbs or so. I lost about 6 more fish due to pulled hooks including a big one I never saw. Caught the majority of them on a new penny power bait shrimp along with a few on a H&H swimbait and a yo-zuri crystal minnow. 

Didn't get any true gators in my book but still some quality specks. I may get back in the morning and continue the hunt for a monster. I took a few pics with my phone. May put them up in a little while.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Damn that's a lot of nice specks!! Where do you put in anyways? I've always wanted to fish the ICW.


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow! Can I come fishing with you sometime?


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Here's a few pics. Sorry, I didn't take many and the ones I took aren't good. Lot of bait along the drops. Many times I would come over the bait schools and you would mark 3 or 4 big trout. A couple times I was able to mark them, drop almost vertically and hook up. It was a perfect afternoon. I will probably catch 1 small one next time I go.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Nice fish Chris! Hoping to put those reels to the test soon. Maybe you rubbed off on them...

Scott


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Good show. Biggest speck I caught out of 200 plus fish this winter was a 23 1/2. A 26 incher is the biggest I have heard of this year so far.


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

Very nice! 3 of those are bigger than anything I've landed this year.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Grats.


----------



## SammyYak (Dec 27, 2011)

Congrats! Nice job. I've yet to get a gator myself. Getting several over 20" is absolutely a great day. thanks for sharing.


----------



## gatoryak (Mar 14, 2011)

You're the man Chris! Always enjoy your posts. Are you catching that many pompano already that you need a break?


----------

